# A Day in Lyonesse



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

This is a symphonic poem that I've recently finished, based on Celtic and old English mythology.
1. (0.00) Arrival/Welcoming Dance of the Pixies
2. (1:37) Dance of the Faeries
3. (3:58) Advent of the Elves
4. (5:20) The Royal Procession
5. (7:15) Returning from a Dream
http://www.youtube.com/user/TRendfrey?feature=mhee


----------

